# Toro Powershift 824 Headlight Question



## ablumny (Dec 31, 2010)

Hello all. My 2nd season with my (new to me) Toro Powershift 824 snowblower, first post.. This year I decided I needed a headlight and found a used Toro 66-7930 headlight kit on ebay. The kit normally comes with a bolt on alternator, headlamp, bracket and wiring. 

The light is not working. I went out and bought a Tractor 12vdc light but that didnt work either. 

Heres the odd thing, the alternator is spitting out 20 VAC, not DC as I suspected. Even odder, I grab an old 12vdc halogen landscape light and it works. 

Anyone have experience with this kit?


----------



## ablumny (Dec 31, 2010)

update: went out and found a proper replacement sealed beam and it works but very dim. 

any advice is appreciated


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

I have a light on my Bolens and same thing very dim, so on go the LED bicycle lights to the handles and problem solved plus it is super bright.


----------



## ablumny (Dec 31, 2010)

BOSMECH said:


> I have a light on my Bolens and same thing very dim, so on go the LED bicycle lights to the handles and problem solved plus it is super bright.


I believe the alternator must have a problem. While I can read 20vac and the lamp is new, its way to dim.

SO, Bicycle LED's? Battery powered I suspect?

Happy NEw Year....


----------

